# Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

*Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Hallo Kollegen, 

Heute würde ich gerne mal folgende Frage aufbringen:

Welche Lüfter Hersteller kennt man?
Und was sind deren Vorteile?


----------



## Pommes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Die von Revoltec kenn ich am besten. Sind zwar schon sehr alt, aber haben damals immer gut funktioniert und fein geleuchtet. Dann hab ich noch Coolermaster angehakt wegen den großen Dingern meines HAF-Towers. Naja sie sorgen für einen ordentlichen Durchzug und sind realtiv angenehm in der Lautstärke.


----------



## Uziflator (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Das ich alle kenne hab ich auch alle angekreuzt! 

Wirklich gut finde ich nur *Noiseblocker*, *Scythe*, *Noctua* und *Xencore* (gut und Günstig)die in der Liste fehlen, die *Yate Loons* haben in der Qualität stark nach gelassen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Ich kenne davon 4 Hersteller nicht. Es sind Jersey, Primecooler, Rasurbo und Xthremal. 
Ich vermisse in der Liste Thremaltake (für sehr unruhig laufede / laute Lüfter bekannt).


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Revoltec+Coolermaster, und noch einen alten Lüfter von Thermaltake (nicht Thermalright!).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Xigmatek fehlt auch.

Hab hier Revoltec, Scythe, Xilence, Cooler Master ,Xigies , Noisies und vieles mehr ^^

Revoltec leuchten schön, Scythe sind leise, Xilence stinkt , Cooler Master rattern, Xigies sind stilisch und Noisies sind super leise


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

ich kenne alle xD
nutze aber @ time nur Nanoxia, Yate Lone, Thermalright und Y.S. Tech


----------



## Big-Daddy-Monster (15. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Ich kenne auch so ziemlich alle Hersteller. Aber ich wüßte nicht sofort - wer nun der beste ist.


----------



## Fransen (15. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Ich kenne auch alle.

Am meisten sagen mir die Noiseblocker, die Nanoxina und die Yate Loons zu.

/Edit
Und die Sharkoon Silent Eagle...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Man kennt die meisten, wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob einige der Hersteller auch einzelne Lüfter im Angebot haben oder nur komplette Kühler ?!


----------



## Gutewicht (15. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Also ich kenne alle Hersteller, nutze aber zur Zeit nur Scythe, Enermax und Thermalright


----------



## PrimeCool3r (15. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Silverstone, Revoltec, Primecooler und AC.

Die Primecooler Alu-Frame Lüfter sind nicht schlecht. Sehen gut aus und haben genug leistung.

MfG


----------



## Big-Daddy-Monster (16. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Um ehrlich zu sein ich kenne Primecooler nicht. Und dein Benutzername ist komischerweise ähnlich. Bist du von Caseking? Soweit ich weiß sind Primecooler nur Lüfter die Caseking importiert....


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Irgendwie fehlt in der Auflistung noch der Klassiker, Delta Electronics für extra starke Lüfter... (irgendwie hatte ich auf Arbeti auch mal ein Lüfter von Coolermaster gesehen, der aebr laut Etiket ein Delta war, kp in wie weit auch heute noch andere Hersteller hinter den Lüftern von diversen marken stehen...


----------



## Udo-Wolf (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Ich bin ein echter Fan von Nanoxia Lüftern. Aber auch Revoltec Lüfter mit Leds sind in meinen Tower.
Die anderen Hersteller kenne ich kaum.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Alpenföhn ist kein Hersteller  Der nennt sich EKL.


----------



## Dicken (21. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

Ja das ist richtig das Alpenföhn kein Hesteller ist. Scythe ist auch kein Hersteller sondern nur ein Distributor aus Japan. Aber da Sie hier in Europa nahezu nur Ihre Ware vermarkten haben Sie hier zulande Hersteller Status.


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. April 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Hersteller welche kennt man?*

was sit denn eig. mit thermaltake die lüfter sind super und gut verarbeitet


----------

